# Retro Help



## AronnorA (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello,

Someone gave me a n RICOH XR-7 a few years ago. The film advance arm keeps getting stuck and its to expensive to keep repairing.

Along with the body I got a:

1. Auto Coligon lens 1:2.8 f-=28mm

2. Rikenon P 1:2 50mm

3. CPC Auto Zoom 80-200mm

Can someone please let me know if any K-mount model will fit these lenses and if so which ones?


----------



## compur (Apr 14, 2009)

See list of K-mount cameras here:
Other brands with K-mount


----------

